# Name this effect



## SuperMom30

Does anyone know what to use to get this effect? There by Kat Von D I just love the look of them..I know it's lighting but want to know how she gets like this moon lit/painting look to her photos:er:


----------



## astrostu

Definitely diffused lighting ... I think some desaturation in the second one, but anything further and I'll wait for the pros to reply.


----------



## kundalini

If they are not images you shot, they should be linked rather than posted.  See TPF rules.


----------

